# Mono Winforms



## timmmay (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi, sorry if this is posted in the wrong place. I just switched to FreeBSD form Ubuntu Linux.
I would like to use .net on BSD and i got mono to work just fine.my winforms program however, did not work properly (compiled, mind you, but gave exception not handled error messages, like too many to actually be from programmer mistakes). how might i get windows.forms to work on bsd, ive never had a problem with it in linux. do i need to install something or is it just not possible. using Gnome btw. thanks!


----------



## timmmay (Sep 17, 2011)

*Got it...*

I needed a seperate library called libgdiplus which could just be pkg_add'ed. So now I know.


----------



## fonz (Sep 17, 2011)

*Careful now, you're not supposed to do that according to Microsoft*



			
				timmmay said:
			
		

> I needed a seperate library called libgdiplus which could just be 'pkg_add'ed. So now I know.


As long as it works for you, kudos for that.

However, please do keep in mind that your mileage will probably vary. .Net is a Microsoft invention that probably works best on Microsoft systems and is probably best kept on Microsoft systems, too. If you can get it to work on any other platform (e.g. Mac, Linux, FreeBSD, BeOS (or its successor Haiku), OpenSolaris (or its successor OpenIndiana), Minix or whatever else), that's fine but you are likely to run into problems sooner or later. .Net was designed for Windows and Windows only, which is of course Microsoft's prerogative, but support for anything other than Windows will never be as good as for Windows itself.

Please understand that I'm *NOT* saying that you shouldn't do what you're doing. I'm merely trying to say that it's not the easiest thing. If you really want to do .Net stuff, you probably should do so on the platform it was designed for, which happens to be Windows.

Good luck, though. And hopefully you'll like FreeBSD.

Fonz


----------

